# one-stop shop = «υπηρεσία μίας στάσης», φορέας / υπηρεσία / γραφείο / κέντρο ενιαίας / ολοκληρωμένης εξυπηρέτησης, μονοαπευθυντική θυρίδα



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2008)

Είδα κάπου να έχει κάπως συζητηθεί, αλλά δε βρήκα πουθενά μια λύση για τα ελληνικά εκτός του να μείνει αμετάφραστο. 
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βάλω το ευκόλως εννοούμενο _ολοκληρωμένες υπηρεσίες_ γιατί είναι δίπλα δίπλα με το comprehensive services.
Ορισμός από εδώ (όπως όλα τα μεταφραστικά φόρουμ που σέβονται τον εαυτό τους, ας δώσουμε κανένα χρήσιμο σύνδεσμο ):
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/one-stop-shop.html 

A location, usually a shop, where various requirements can be met in one place. 

Σημείωση: Εγώ δε μεταφράζω για shop, οπότε δε μου κάνει οτιδήποτε που να περιέχει τη λέξη κατάστημα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Η «επίσημη» μετάφραση:

κατάστημα μιας στάσης
http://www.gge.gr/7/sub.asp?1292


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2008)

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ! Τότε ας αγνοήσουμε το edit μου: λες ότι μου κάνει το κατάστημα, ε;


----------



## YiannisMark (Oct 22, 2008)

Ίσως μπορείς να το εντάξεις μέσα στο συγκείμενό σου, π.χ. "σε εμάς θα βρείτε ό,τι χρειάζεστε", ή κάτι τέτοιο, αποφεύγοντας μια τυπική, λέξη-λέξη μετάφραση. Πες, αν θέλεις, τη φράση στην οποία το βρίσκεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Στην Ελευθεροτυπία μιλάει και για «καταστήματα ολοκληρωμένων λύσεων», αλλά είναι περιοριστικό. Θα μου άρεσε και το «όλα σε ένα», αν και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις. Δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις το κατάστημα, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να προτείνω αν δεν ξέρω τι περιγράφεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Επιπροσθέτως: πολυκατάστημα (για κάποιες περιπτώσεις).

~ ολοκληρωμένης εξυπηρέτησης (σε σχέση με τραπεζικές εργασίες)

σημεία παροχής ολοκληρωμένης εξυπηρέτησης (για διάφορες αόριστες χρήσεις)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2008)

Μα δεν μπορώ να βάλω ολοκληρωμένης εξυπηρέτησης (βλ. το αρχικό ποστ μου).


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 22, 2008)

Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε (κρατικές) υπηρεσίες, παίζει αρκετά συχνά το "φορέας ολοκληρωμένης εξυπηρέτησης". (Κι ας λες ό,τι θες στο πρώτο ποστ σου :))


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Οπότε η συμβιβαστική πρόταση είναι:
«κατάστημα μιας στάσης», μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, για να μεταφέρει την αύρα του αγγλικού, και μετά η εξήγηση με την «ολοκληρωμένη εξυπηρέτηση» και όση σάλτσα απαιτεί το κείμενο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2008)

Εντάξει. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Α, και το ολοκληρωμένης εξυπηρέτησης, προφανώς, όταν είναι μόνο του.


----------



## sarant (Oct 22, 2008)

Παιδιά, αργά το είδα αυτό, αλλά εμείς αυτό το έχουμε πει "μονοαπευθυντική θυρίδα"
προκειμένου για τη δημόσια διοίκηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Χρησιμότατο! Και έβγαλε στον αφρό και τα:
Γραφείο ενιαίας εξυπηρέτησης ή μιας στάσης (one-stop shop)
και
Κέντρο ενιαίας εξυπηρέτησης


----------



## stathis (Oct 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η «επίσημη» μετάφραση:
> 
> κατάστημα μιας στάσης
> http://www.gge.gr/7/sub.asp?1292


Η επίσημη μπαρούφα μάλλον. Έλεος με τις κατά λέξη μεταφράσεις!
(Το ότι το _μιας_ θέλει τόνο είναι ψιλά γράμματα...)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2009)

Να λοιπόν που για μια ακόμα φορά αποδεικνύεται ότι μπορεί εμείς να λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε, να κραυγάζουμε "αμάν πια" ή "ωιμέ" ή ό,τι άλλο, αλλά όταν ερχόμαστε στο δια ταύτα ο κάθε αρμόδιος αποφασίζει και δίνει ό,τι ονομασία θέλει.

Έτσι λοιπόν, το ΕΒΕΑ δημιούργησε "υπηρεσία μιας στάσης". Και, ας το πάρουμε απόφαση, επειδή, για διάφορους λόγους, πρόκειται για την πρώτη επίσημη υπηρεσία τέτοιου τύπου για επιχειρήσεις, και ουσιαστικά υπόδειγμα για όσες ακολουθήσουν, ο όρος "ήρθε για να μείνει" (  ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Εγώ τη φατσούλα  θα τη βάλω μόνο επειδή λείπει ο τόνος...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 17, 2009)

grapho xaplomenos


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Apo ti selida tous, apo ti selida tous, ennoo.


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Να λοιπόν που για μια ακόμα φορά αποδεικνύεται ότι μπορεί εμείς να λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε, να κραυγάζουμε "αμάν πια" ή "ωιμέ" ή ό,τι άλλο, αλλά όταν ερχόμαστε στο δια ταύτα ο κάθε αρμόδιος αποφασίζει και δίνει ό,τι ονομασία θέλει.
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν, το ΕΒΕΑ δημιούργησε "υπηρεσία μιας στάσης". Και, ας το πάρουμε απόφαση, επειδή, για διάφορους λόγους, πρόκειται για την πρώτη επίσημη υπηρεσία τέτοιου τύπου για επιχειρήσεις, και ουσιαστικά υπόδειγμα για όσες ακολουθήσουν, ο όρος "ήρθε για να μείνει" (  ).


 
Έτσι είναι οι υπηρεσίες και το σκεπτικό τους, _μονοδιάστατο!_
Πάντως, αυτή η απόδοση μάλλον one-night stand θυμίζει...
Όταν πάμε εκεί, πρέπει να δηλώσουμε _ποια_ _στάση_ προτιμάμε, αφού επιτρέπεται μόνο μία; ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2009)

daeman said:


> Όταν πάμε εκεί, πρέπει να δηλώσουμε _ποια_ _στάση_ προτιμάμε, αφού επιτρέπεται μόνο μία; ;)


Κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν, αλλά είπα να αφήσω και ένα νήμα στην ησυχία του...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2009)

Χρήσιμες (???) πληροφορίες: Στην εφορία μου, (Α' Μπελβύ Αθηνών), έχουν εγκαταστήσει «σύστημα εξυπηρέτησης του πολίτη με (υποτίθεται) μία στάση» και το έχουν βαφτίσει «στεπ» (Σταθμό εξυπηρέτησης Πολιτών). Κι άλλο ένα backronym για τον Ζαζ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ τη φατσούλα  θα τη βάλω μόνο επειδή λείπει ο τόνος...


Νομίζω δεν έχουμε τονίσει αρκετά (βλ. ποστ #2, #9, #12) ότι το «μίας στάσης» (με τόνο) είναι προτιμότερο από το «μιας στάσης» για σαφέστερη / εμφατικότερη αριθμητική δήλωση.


----------

